# x-up on a mountain bike?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

So I met a really good dirt jumper riding BMX and he told me that it was nearly imposible to do an X-up on a mountain bike, is this true?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

well considering the fact that ive seen people do x ups on mtbs, id say its possible.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> So I met a really good dirt jumper riding BMX and he told me that it was nearly imposible to do an X-up on a mountain bike, is this true?











answer your question?

(not me, just did a google search)


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> So I met a really good dirt jumper riding BMX and he told me that it was nearly imposible to do an X-up on a mountain bike, is this true?


why would it be? as long as its a single crown fork its no problem. the difference in gyroscopic forces from the front wheel is negligible. my only problem doing x-ups on my mtb is i cant go past 180 bar rotation because i get wheel scrub on my front foot.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mos. def. possible! the bmx rider you spoke with must be talking out of pure speculation coming out of his buttocks. shifty jive, foo.

I can do x-ups just fine, but now that I have full wide-ride 28.5" Nemesis Project bars (vs. my reg. old 24-25" bars), I can't x-up very fast anymore and need time to get the clearance around my body.... 
also like sealclubber said, on many bikes toe buzz is a major factor unless you get shorter crank arms or learn to aim your front foot out if you x-up conventional style, some people can do them opposite the front foot, but not I. Luckily my USB molly has good toe buzz clearance for me....


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I learned x-ups on my Heckler, with front and rear brakes, and front and rear derailiers. As long as you have long enough cables (and a single crown fork) it should be possible.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

well i have seen backflip 360 one footed one handed X-ups before so yes u can do them


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i sort of belived the guy becuse when I have been trying to do them I keep hitting the handlbar against my knee and my handlbar is really short...


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

Lock out your knees and push your hips back and you'll get the clearance.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

My Porsche said:


> Lock out your knees and push your hips back and you'll get the clearance.


I see, I am always pumping up the lip of the jump so my knees get a little high. I just need to find a good jump to practice on...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I find step ups are the easiest jumps to learn on. What kinda bike are you riding?


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I see, I am always pumping up the lip of the jump so my knees get a little high. I just need to find a good jump to practice on...


Yeah it'll just take practice. I'm not sure how good you are, but if you're pretty novice maybe start with some 90 degree turns and work up to a full x-up


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> So I met a really good dirt jumper riding BMX and he told me that it was nearly imposible to do an X-up on a mountain bike, is this true?


He probably wasn't a very good dirt jumper...


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> I find step ups are the easiest jumps to learn on. What kinda bike are you riding?


right now I am on the 07 specialized P2

And yes, I am not that great of a jumper, gaps scare the crap out of me, but I can clear every table top at the park...


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> And yes, I am not that great of a jumper, gaps scare the crap out of me, but I can clear every table top at the park...


I think he meant the guy that told you this. :thumbsup:


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Na, he was, I think he was trying to convert me to BMX. But I saw him 360 and superman a few times. He even did a super man seat grab bar spin!


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

x ups are totally possible. I think they are easier to do on a mountain bike because they are stable and the backwheel doesnt want to move in the air


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Totally manageable, I pull em off on abubaca's and on manuals. Haven't taken my skills to the jumps yet.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> So I met a really good dirt jumper riding BMX and he told me that it was nearly imposible to do an X-up on a mountain bike, is this true?


That is not true ut: . There are people with 8in. of travel that can do X-ups on street and of jumps.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Bam!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well i was gonna come here and post saying "yes they can be done" because i have seen so many people do them, but, theres already enough input on it


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

its pretty easy. i just started doing them around here a month ago.


----------



## eobf (Nov 20, 2005)

I am an old man and if I can do them anyone can. I can buzz my opposite foot on accident, so yeah its possible.


----------

